# Angeln auf Fuerteventura



## Der_Freak (4. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im August nach Fuerteventura und suche jetzt natürlich schon nach Tipps |supergri
Ich will nicht auf die wirklich großen Fische angeln wie Rochen oder Haie. Am liebsten würde ich mit meiner 6er Fliegenrute oder mit der Spinnrute den Fischen nachstellen. Der nächste Hafen ist Morro Jable, jedenfalls meines Wissens nach |kopfkrat 
Am meisten würden mich Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsche reizen, am liebsten mit der Fliegenrute. 
Petri


----------



## esgof (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

hi
in der nähe von dem hafen ist ein angelladen der besitzer geht immer sonntags angeln wenn du den ansprichts leider nur spanisch bei dem kannst dich anschließen 
oder wir sind mal mit dem piratenschiff raus gefahren nimm mal herings oder makrelen patanoster mit 
ansonsten habe ich in der nähe von dem hafen am strand bei den einheimischen alles abgeschaut und immer die leute freundlich ansprechen ob sie dir helfen können oder mitnehmen 
viel glück 
gruß esgof


----------



## volkerm (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo,

ich würde versuchen, ein Angelforum der Einheimischen zu suchen, um dort die Fragen zu stellen.
Das sollte auf englisch schon klappen.

Grüße

Volkler


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Also im Hafengebiet von Morro Jable ist strenges Angelverbot. Am Hafeneingang steht auch ein entsprechendes Schild (rundes Schild wie Verkehrszeichen, mit Fischabbildung, Angelhaken dazu und mit einem diagonalem roten Querstrich).
Vor der Fischfabrik dort könnte man schon toll angeln, weil der Fischabfall durch ein Rohr in den Hafen geleitet wird und große und kleine Fische, am meisten Meeräschen, daran schlabbern.
Wenn Du dann im Wasser einen vermeintlich großen schwarzen Schatten siehst, etwa 1,5 m lang und 1 m breit, zwischendurch blitzt es silbrig-weiß an den seiten auf, dann ist es einer der großen "Hafen"-Rochen, die die kleineren Fisch jagen.
Aber wie gesagt - probido, also verboten

.


----------



## Der_Freak (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Okay, das man da nicht Angeln darf ist nur vernünftig : )
Wie sieht es mit der Umgebung aus?
Gibt es dort ordentliche Stellen die man mit der Fliegen oder Spinnrute beangeln kann, oder brauche ich auf jeden fall Brandungsruten und co. ?
Und brauche ich die Angellizenz dort nun oder nicht? Im Internet steht mal das man keine braucht und dann mal wiederrum das man unbedingt eine braucht. o,O
Schon mal danke für eure Hilfe.
Grüße


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Na ja, ganz so trübe sieht es nicht aus, wie von Poppelsdorfer beschrieben, denn ich war im März inder Nähe von Jandia, dass an die Hafenstadt MoroJable grenzt.

Da habe ich doch eine Anzahl Touris aber auch Einheimische gesehen, die von irgendwelchen Hafenanlagen und Pollern ihre Hungerpeitsche ins Wasser hielten. Angeblich soll man eine Angelerlaubnis benötigen (Gemeinde), aber die hat kein Mensch und niemand interessiert sich dafür, nicht mal die Guardia Civil und schon gar nicht die Policia Lokales.

Ich hatte in den 14 Tagen im März nicht eine einzige Kontrolle, obwohl zweimal ein Wagen der Guardia dicht bei mir vorbei gefahren ist - das dazu! Bis auf El Hierro habe ich jede Kanareninsel besucht und überall meine Angelrute mitgenommen und auch dort geangelt - niemand hat mich gefragt, ob ich eine Angelerlaubnis habe. Es soll sie geben, aber niemand interessiert sich offensichtlich dafür.

Köder wie Tintenfische holt man sich gefroren aus dem Supermarkt, Angelläden, meistens mit Baumarktteilen vermischt, gibt es überall.

Nur, im Hafen in Morro Jable, sollte man wirklich nicht angeln, aber dahinter im Yachthafen sollte das kein Problem sein, wurde mir von einem Einheimischen gesagt. Mit ein wenig Spanisch und einer Flasche Osborne sollte es auch möglich, mal mit einem Fischer rauszufahren, wobei das meistens nachts (!) ist. Hab ich schon gemacht, ein  unvergessliches Erlebnis!

.


----------



## Der_Freak (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Danke Karauschenjäger, das gibt mir wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung 
Auf Naturköderangeln habe ich eigentlich keine Lust :S 
Hast du in den Yachthäfen schon Meeräschen gesichtet?
Und wie sieht es auf Fuerte mit Wolfsbarschen aus?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Das Problem beim Transport von Deutschland nach Fuerte ist nicht, wieviel man mitnimmt (20 kg gesamt), sondern ob die Ruten heil ankommen.

Deshalb sollte man sich entscheiden, wie man angeln will und was man dafür mitnimmt. Kunstköder - nicht soviel Erfahrung, auf La Gomera habe ich meine Spinnrute mitgenommen und einen schönen Barakuda erwischt, auf Fuerte waren es ausnahmslos Meeräschen, die ich aber mit Naturköder an den Haken gelockt habe. Da wir ein App. mit Küche hatten, war das natürlich immer ein Festessen! Die Fänge wurden also verwertet!

Wolfsbarsche habe ich nicht gesehen, dafür umso mehr Meeräschen in gutem Gewicht, die an 18er Mono-Schnur einen oredentlichen Drill hinlegten.

.


----------



## Der_Freak (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Boahr das sind ja massen von Meeräschen 
Ne die Rute wird schon heil ankommen, ist ne 4 teilige und dafür habe ich schon nen ordentliches Futteral, das ganze Polster ich dann.
Wo genau hast du denn auf Meeräschen geangelt?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Die habe ich im ersten Hafenbecken fotografiert, da wo sie unerreichbar sind, also nicht gefangen werden dürfen.

Aber Meeräschen in unterschiedlichen Größen gibt es überall an den Küsten auf Fuerte; man sollte also immer, auch wenn man mit einem Mietwagen unterwegs ist, erstmal sondieren, dann seine Angelrute, seine Köder und sonstwas dabei haben, weil es immer von irgendwelchen Molen die Gelegenheiten gibt, die Hungerpeitsche ins Wasser reinzuhalten.
Und erfolgreich zu angeln!

.


----------



## Der_Freak (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Das mit dem Mietwagen wird schwer, da ich 15 bin und selbstverständlich kein Führerschein habe und der einzige Angler in der Familie bin |rolleyes
Welche Stellen sind den besonders Meeräschen verdächtig, und wie weit stehen die Fische vom Ufer weg?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

...das wird die sache für Dich sehr schwierig machen ...leider!


----------



## Skrxnch (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi,
war auch mal dort, allerdings schon 3 Jahre her.

Im Hafen von Morro ist angeln schon verboten an der Innenseite bis zur Mole vom großen Fähschiff.

Sonntags wurde damals anscheinend nicht kontrolliert, jedenfalls haben da 3 Spanier am Piratenschiff gesessen und mit einiger Geduld hat sich einer auch nen Bonito gewobbelt. 
(Schwimmwobbler auf Sicht einfach treiben lassen am Rand des Schiffsschattens und erst als da ein Interessent auftauchte hat er den Wobbler mit kleinen Rucken ein wenig bewegt.
Bei einem von 3 Fehlversuchen hat er dann nen ca. 30cm Bonito erwischt.

Dort hab ich auch Meeräschen gefangen.

War dann auch unter der Woche mal dort und wurde prompt von Security höflich aufgeklärt wo angeln erlaubt ist. Ab der großen Fähre, bzw. Aussenseite vom Hafen.

Sehr gefährlich, ich fand eigtl. nur 1 Platz ca. 15-20m von der Fährmole wo man halbwegs sicheren Stand auf diesen Betonpollern hatte, aber von Meeräschen eher wenig zu sehen.
Eher nur kleine Lippfische u. ä.. 
Wenn das Fährschiff ablegt werden immer einige Kleinfische von der Schraube erwischt.
Das lockt dann auch die Raubfische an, leider hab ich keinen erwischt.

An dem Platz würd ich nicht alleine angeln, nur wenn Spanier in der Nähe sind und ich sie vorher irgenwie höflich angesprochen hätte ob sie mir notfalls beim landen helfen.
Wenn da wirklich was großes beisst ist man dort durchaus auf Hilfe angewiesen.

Die andere Seite, der Jachthafen, schien mir nicht so stark kontrolliert zu sein. Habe einige Einheimische dort gesehen ohne Fang. Evtl. alkoholisiert. Konnte ich vom Fähranleger nicht wirklich erkennen, schien mir aber so.
Laut meinen Infos ist angeln dort auch verboten. Für Touris die keinen Einheimischen Stegbesitzer kennen...

So, mit den Infos musst Du das nun wissen ob Du mal Sonntags mit der Angel im Gepäck im Hafen von Morro vorbeischaust, ne Weile beobachtest und es riskierst.

Oder lieber für ca. 90€ mit nem Boot rausfährst,
bzw. nen Tag Leihwagen mit Fahrer klarmachst.

Good Luck!


----------



## Der_Freak (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Mit dem Boot werde ich auch rausfahren. Da ich aber nur mit meinen Eltern verreise brauche ich halt mal einen Ausgleich von meinen Alten :q
Diese Lippfische, waren die auch fangbar oder war das nur klein Vieh? Scheint ja nicht allzu Prächtig zu sein vom Ufer aus #d


----------



## Greywolve (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Naja,
wenn Du vom Ufer aus angelst, kann das doch schon sehr unterhaltsam sein, denn wenn man mit feinem Zeug fischt, hat man Bisse en masse, aber meistens sitzt der Anhieb nicht, weil immer nur die Kleinen am Köder nuckeln, ihn etwas runterziehen und den Angler nerven. Dazu gehören auch die Lippfische.
Ich hab gerade mal im Reiseführer nachgeschaut: "Angeln ist rings um die Insel ohne Angelschein gestattet, ob von der Mole oder der Felsklippe aus. Als Köder dienen Calamares, Gambas oder kleine Krebse, die auf den Felsen leben. Für die geangelten Fische sind Mindstgrößen vorgeschrieben."
(Dann müsste man wissen, welcher Fisch das ist und wie lang er sein sollte, um mitgenommen zu werden! #c

Und weiter:"Aufregener und beliebter ist das Hochseeangeln. Von Morro Jable aus kann man dazu an organisierten Bootstouren teilnehmen (die nicht billig sind!). Die nötige Ausrüstung wird gestellt (meistens auch ein Essen an Bord). Zuschauer sind auch willkommen (zahlen weniger)."

So, ich hoffe, es hilft Dir

PETRIE


----------



## Der_Freak (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Gut, ich suche auch ne kurzweiligen Fischerei bei der ich halt Zeit totschlagen kann : )
Kann man an den Stellen den auch ordentlich mit der Fliegenrute werfen oder ist dort so ein reger betrieb ?


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Servus#h

Von den organisierten Bootstouren halt ich nicht soviel.
Die sind in meinen Augen nur um die Touris abzuzocken, so war mein Empfinden.#d
Ich war mal spaßeshalber mit zwei Kumpels auf so einer Tour, allerdings in Gran Canaria und kann es wirklich nicht weiterempfehlen.
Die Tour ging einen Nachmittag und hat 50€ pro Nase gekostet. Es waren zwischen 15 und 18 Mann auf einem Boot und gefangen wurde nicht ein Fisch.|kopfkrat
Die angepriesene Verpflegung bestand aus einem Sandwich und einer Dose Cola.#6


----------



## Greywolve (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Gut, an der Aussenmole geht das sicherlich, auch wenn es zum Stehen oder Sitzen auf den großen Betonquadern nicht ganz ungefährlich ist.
Im Hafen sicherlich nicht, weil da doch verschiedene Masten und Rohre zum Ausholen stören würden. Da ist es schon einfacher, eine Stippe mit Laufpose auszuwerfen, ohne dass gleich eine dahinter stehende neugierige Touri-Ommi den Haken in der Nase bekommt. Auch in anderen Orten sind die Molen ziemlich schmal und es tummeln sich auch andere Leute darauf. Die natürlich genauso ein Recht haben, sich dort zu bewegen.
Vermutlich wohnt ihr in Jandia Playa, der Nachbarort von Morro Jable. Beide Orte gehen ineinander über. In Jandia kann man überhaupt nicht angeln, weil von Esquinzo bis Jandia nur Sandstrand ist und jede Menge Leute dort laufen und baden. Und dann kommt es auch noch drauf an, wo das/Euer Hotel ist, weil Jandia ein ziemlich langgestreckter Ort ist. Das kann ein ganz guter Fußmarsch bis nach Morro Jable zum Hafen sein. Da könntest Du schon "kaputt" sein, wenn Du am Hafen ankommst.
Da fahren aber blau-gelbe Busse von Esquinzo über Jandia (mehrere Stationen) bis zum Hafen von Morro Jable im 15-Minuten-Takt. Das rettet Dich wieder!


PETRIE


----------



## Lajares (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Vor Jahren war ich in Corralejo (Nordseite) auf Urlaub, und hatte dort auch meine Fliegenrute mit bei.

Grundsätzlich kann man überall Fliegenfischen, ausgenommen örtliche Verbote. 

Gefangen habe ich nicht besonderst, Nachläufer produzieren war allerdings kein Problem. 
Von kleinen Jacks (Stachelmakrelen) über Tintenfische, Makrelen und kleineren Barrakudas war alles drin. Allerdings kein verwertbarer Biss ausser einer Art Steinfisch der direkt an den Steinmolen, vermutlich aus Reviergründen, zugebissen hat.

Am vielversprechendsten ist es in der starken, tiefen Brandung zu fischen. Hier tummeln sich die Räuber in der Gischt. Sinktip, Streamer und los. Oder Teifläuferwobbler.

Welches Equipment willst den mitnehmen? Die 5er Forellenrute würde ich mal lieber zu Hause lassen. Meeresfische entwickeln einen ganz anderen Elan als unsere heimischen Fische. Und man muss ständig mit etwas mehr rechnen...


----------



## astratrinker (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Moin moin, ich will auch nach fuerte, jetzt im Winter.

Da ich aber mit meiner Frau max. 5 Tage da bin, kann ich höchstens eine organisierte Bootstour rausschlagen.

Bitte mal dazu ein paar infos, hat da jemand erfahrung mit einem bekannten Boot?

Würd ungern den Skipper nach ner Abzocktour im Hafenbecken versenken....

Also über gute erfahrungen und eventuelle Kontaktdaten wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Schaut doch mal bei "Bernsteinmakrele Brandungsangeln! Fuerteventura".
Billfish hat wirklich den kompletten Überblick auf der Insel.


----------



## Dummrabe (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Also wer in den Norden kommt und dort sein Hotel hat, nämlich in Corralejo, der wird dort jede Menge Leute treffen die in den Hafenanlagen angeln. 
Der Ort wird mehr von den Briten bevölkert und die sind eben von Natur aus Angler.
Im Ort gibt es auch einen Shop mit Angelutensilien aber auch mit Taucherzubehör. Alles kein Prob, denn im Supermarkt kann man die Köder kaufen.


----------



## Der_Freak (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Ich werde im Süden der Insel wohnen. Mit Meeräschen scheint es ja nicht so pralle, war ja eigentlich mein Zielfisch.
Und mit meiner 6er Fliegenrute traue ich auch keine Meeresräuber zu. Kenne ich ja schon vom Makrelenageln, die Lütten haben ja schon ne extreme Kraft.
Kann man in der nähe von Morro Jable denn mit anderen Methoden noch ordentlich angeln?
Danke schonmal für die ganze Hilfe.


----------



## Skrxnch (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Was man da im Hafen noch machen könnte um an Meeräschen zu kommen wäre  einen Zwiebelsack mit Brot, evtl. Haferflocken und nem Stein gefült zu  versenken.
Hatte ich damals leider nicht dabei, aber das müsste super funzen. Persönlich  fand ich allerdings die ganzen anderen Arten die es da gibt viel  spannender, aber jedem das seine...:m

Wolfsbarsch hab ich nen kleinen gefangen auf Brotteig den ich mit dem Tauwasser von ner kl. Pack. gefrorene Shrimps angerührt hab.
(Fing deutlich besser als normaler Teig, auf die Shrimps selbst viele Fehbisse.)

Sehr interresant ist es morgens so gegen 10:00 an der Fischfabrik? am Hafeneingang vorbeizuschauen wenn die Boote einlaufen. Da geht immer was über Bord und selbst die kleinen Meeräschen balgen sich um Fischfetzen.

Wenns nicht doch Wolfsbarsche waren, kann man bei der Größe echt schlecht auseinander halten.
Der größte Rochen den ich sehen konnte hatte sicher seine 3-3,5m. Soll aber noch größere geben.

In meim Profil ist ein Bild von der Fähre wo angeln erlaubt ist, hier im Beitrag hats nicht gefunzt mit einfügen.


----------



## Yoshi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> Ich werde im Süden der Insel wohnen. Mit Meeräschen scheint es ja nicht so pralle, war ja eigentlich mein Zielfisch.
> Und mit meiner 6er Fliegenrute traue ich auch keine Meeresräuber zu. Kenne ich ja schon vom Makrelenageln, die Lütten haben ja schon ne extreme Kraft.
> Kann man in der nähe von Morro Jable denn mit anderen Methoden noch ordentlich angeln?
> Danke schonmal für die ganze Hilfe.



Hallo Freak, dass angeln vom Strand aus auf Meeräsche ist durchaus praktikabel, auch mit der Fliegenrute. Insbesondere dort, wo einige Felsen (auch flache) im Wasser sind. Allerdings solltest du anstatt einer Fliege direkt einen 12er Haken mit mini-Brotflocke bestücken und vorher etwas mit eingeweichtem Toast anfüttern. Morgens geht es am besten. Allerdings ist Angeln am Strang generell nicht gerne gesehen, aber morgens sagt niemand etwas.
Unbedingt eine Polbrille mitnehmen, die Sonne scheint dir dort morgens von vorne ins Gesicht.

Ach ja, aufpassen musst du mit den Petermännchen, die dort gar nicht so selten, vor allem bei sandigem Untergrund, an den haken gehen, vorzugsweise auch auf Kunstköder....


----------



## Yoshi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich will auch nach fuerte, jetzt im Winter.
> 
> Da ich aber mit meiner Frau max. 5 Tage da bin, kann ich höchstens eine organisierte Bootstour rausschlagen.
> 
> ...



Wann und wo wirst du denn dann auf Fuerte sein?
Bin eine Woche vor Weihnachten im Norden unterwegs.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Der Threatersteller ist aber im Süden unterwegs und wollte wissen, welche Möglichkeit es in der Nähe von Morro Jable gibt.

Das beste, das wissen alle, die dort schon die Meeräschen mit Brotflocken gefüttert haben, ist der Haupthafen von Morro Jable, wegen der vielen Meeräschen und der "Schränke" von Rochen, deren Umrisse man deutlich im klaren Wasser erkennen kann, wenn sie heran schwimmen und sich auf die kleinen Fische stürzen, die sich vor dem Abfluss der Fischfabrik versammelt haben.

Ansonsten Aussenmole und hinter dem Fährhafen; am Strand von Jandia im  hüfthohen Wasser mit der Fliegenrute zu hantieren, halte ich für gewagt, zumal morgens die Touris schon zuhauf vorhanden sind.


----------



## BILLFISH (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Hi,
im Süden gibts viele sehr gute Angelstellen.Es kommmt halt drauf an inwieweit Du mobil bist.
Wenn du kannst würd ich ein Stück richtung norden oder südlich von moro angeln gehn .
Man kann überall eigentlich schöne Barracudas,Blaubarsche,Hornhechte,Bernsteinmakrelen ,Jurels Viejas Dentex etc. fangen.Gerade jetzt im Winter kommen äuserst große Exemplare nah an die Küste ran.
Auch an der Westküste sind gute Stellen.
Rochen Haie und ander derartige natürlich auch.Ich bevorzuge aber Speisefische  wenns geht Räuber.
Natürlich gibts auch super Ausfahrtmöglichkeiten Big game ,Jigging.
Nicht um sonst wurde Fuerteventura dieses Jahr zu eine der 10 Besten Jigging Reiseziele der Welt gekürt und dass heisst schon was.
Auser einer anderen Destnation weltweit kann man hier gezielt auf Wahoo jiggen.
Wer mobil genug ist kann gerne mal bei mir vorbeischauen und mit mir paar Würfe machen.Fanggarantie inbegriffen,was heisst dass wir zusammen auf jedenfall was fangen da es letztendlich doch an vielen Faktoren liegt und hauptsächlich am Angler selbst und die Fische schlauer sind als mancher denkt.
tel.:0034-690942935


----------



## Karauschenjäger (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Richtig gut und ganz alleine kann man an den Küstenstreifen südlich von Morro Jable angeln, wenn man die Piste auf sich nimmt und sein Auto nicht schonen will (die Autoverleiher sehen das nicht gerne!).

Das wäre die Strecke nach Puerto del Tigra; von der Hauptpiste gibt es verschiedene Abzweiger in Richtung Süden zu den einzelnen Playas. Fischereierlaubnis ist dort nicht erforderlich!

Kräftige Spinnrute mit GuFis oder Blinker für Bonitos und Meerbrasse sind unbedingt erforderlich, auch Fischen auf Meeräsche ist erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Yoshi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Sorry Karauschenjäger, eine Erlaubnis ist dort genauso wie auf der ganzen Insel erforderlich, auch wen du dort ohne unterwegs seien solltest.


----------



## Daiquri (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



Der_Freak schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich fahre nächstes Jahr im August nach Fuerteventura und suche jetzt natürlich schon nach Tipps |supergri
> Ich will nicht auf die wirklich großen Fische angeln wie Rochen oder Haie. Am liebsten würde ich mit meiner 6er Fliegenrute oder mit der Spinnrute den Fischen nachstellen. Der nächste Hafen ist Morro Jable, jedenfalls meines Wissens nach |kopfkrat
> Am meisten würden mich Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsche reizen, am liebsten mit der Fliegenrute.
> Petri



freak,
nimm dir nen Mietwagen und versuchs kurz vor  Las salinas. Und wenn du n paar euros übrig hast Fahr mal mit den sogenannten Big Game Booten mit raus. Kann ein Erlebnis werden nur erwarte kein Marlin.
So viel Spass auf fuerte.
Bin im Sep. in Gran Tarajal aufm Tournament.


----------



## Daiquri (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*



Skronch schrieb:


> Was man da im Hafen noch machen könnte um an Meeräschen zu kommen wäre  einen Zwiebelsack mit Brot, evtl. Haferflocken und nem Stein gefült zu  versenken.
> Hatte ich damals leider nicht dabei, aber das müsste super funzen. Persönlich  fand ich allerdings die ganzen anderen Arten die es da gibt viel  spannender, aber jedem das seine...:m
> 
> Wolfsbarsch hab ich nen kleinen gefangen auf Brotteig den ich mit dem Tauwasser von ner kl. Pack. gefrorene Shrimps angerührt hab.
> ...



Wo ist denn die Fischfabrik??


----------



## Skrxnch (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura*

Am Hafeneingang halt, nicht weit vom Angelladen. Obs wirklich ne Fischfabrik oder nur Großmarkt, etc. ist weiss ich auch nicht genau. Dort halt wo die Boote den Fisch anliefern...
Spreche kein spanisch, sonst hätt ich eh mal vorgesprochen um Köder zu erstehen.


----------

